# IBM thinkpad thinklight LED?



## BlindTiger (Sep 14, 2003)

I've had my IBM T20 for over 2 yrs now and was wondering is the thinklight gizmo an LED?


----------



## Saaby (Sep 14, 2003)

What thinklight gizmo? The light that comes on when the hard drives are being accessed? Indeed that is a LED.


----------



## Tombeis (Sep 14, 2003)

Your talking about the light that lights the keyboard during a major blackout right?

It looks like a LED to me.


----------



## BlindTiger (Sep 14, 2003)

Nope, it's the little white light inside the LCD screen bezel. I think they showed it on their commercials. many owners don't even know they have a light on top of the screen. Since the color of the beam is white, it's probably a LED.


----------



## Tombeis (Sep 14, 2003)

I think were talking about the same light. It's on the inside of the upper left screen bezel. You turn it on by holding the "Fn" key down and touching the "Home" key. The lightbeam is daylight color, and it does light the keyboard so you may type in the dark.


----------



## Saaby (Sep 14, 2003)

Pictures??


----------



## avusblue (Sep 14, 2003)

[ QUOTE ]
*BlindTiger said:*
I've had my IBM T20 for over 2 yrs now and was wondering is the thinklight gizmo an LED? 

[/ QUOTE ]

Yes. And it's the best invention ever when you're using the computer on a darkened airplane. I can't believe all the brands of laptops don't include this terrific feature.

Dave


----------



## alee (Sep 14, 2003)

Here's the "ThinkLight" on my Thinkpad T40p







The LED is not as harsh as these pics might suggest. It provides a nice useable light on the keys. Granted, I almost never use the light... once I feel my way to the home keys it doesn't make any difference to me.


----------



## avusblue (Sep 15, 2003)

Alee, welcome, and very nice work on the pics!

Dave


----------



## Saaby (Sep 15, 2003)

Ahhhhh...

I have always wondered how IBM's backlit keyboard works, that is to say, where the LED was.

The 17" Powerbook has what is, IIHO, an even slicker system. Fiber optics under the keys backlight all the keys and the cracks inbetween them. It's activated automatically by light sensors.

More elegant maybe but you can only get it on a HUGE 17" laptop that runs over $3000 /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/wink.gif


----------



## Wolfen (Sep 15, 2003)

Hey!!!! I never knew I had that


----------

